# Best printer around to buy for linux (home use).

## eNTi

hi everyone.

ok. maybe this is the 1001st threat in which someone asks about that topic. but i really want to buy one now (or more shortly after xmas) and there's so many of them out there and the market is changing fast. 

here's what i'm looking for. i want a FAST and RELIABLE printer with normal quality (i want to be able to read something i print out with 5-7 point font in 360 dpi, even if it's a bit though). it shouldn't need to much ink/toner and most important it should have a very good driver support, either native (prefered) or from cups (i have a printer that is supported by cups and gimp-print but it sux, completly  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). 

as for the price, i know that all that screams for a laser printer for about 1000 (1 = $1) i don't have and i don't want to spend. i'm from austria (i think that's important concering prices) and i'm likely to spend about 200. maybe a little more, but that's way enough for a good printer these days i think.  :Cool: 

any suggestions?

----------

## obsidian_fox

Epson Stylus C80

----------

## lemming

Linux Printing has quite a bit of info concerning printing and Linux.

I'm very happy with my HP 5550, YMMV.  :Smile: 

----------

## amasidlover

I'd go with a low cost laser, find one that does PCL5/6 and you should have very little trouble getting it working. I use a Tally 9208 which works well (although is not on sale any more).

----------

## Bytal

I'd go with a cheap/used HP laserjet like a 5/5p or 6. Prints great supported by cups, dunno if theres a native driver, and about the price of a current ink jet. Toner while expensive lasts a great deal longer then an inkjet.

----------

## rommel

i am using an epson c80 ....it works really well i think

----------

## lambda

i got a kyocera mita fs1010, not really cheap, but got ps2 emulation (which is *really* neat!!) and works perfectly.. 15 pages a minute  :Smile: 

costs about 350 euros, but is definitely worth the price..

----------

## erebus

 *lambda wrote:*   

> i got a kyocera mita fs1010, not really cheap, but got ps2 emulation (which is *really* neat!!)

 

Wow your printer emulates a playstation 2? that soo cool...

Anyway heres a thumbs down to the canon S400 had nothing but trouble trying to get it to work in Linux. So like the guy said about double check with http://www.linuxprinting.org to make sure you'll have a hassle few install..

----------

## sleek

i have an epson stylus c60 and it gets the job done

----------

## Malakin

I have a Samsung ML1210 laser that works perfectly and it's cheap. Samsung even has an official Linux driver for their laser printers.

----------

## st. anger

i also have a samsung. the ML1430 model. works perfectly great fantastic etc.

14ppm, linux support and cheap. $150 after a rebate from best buy

----------

## taskara

I have a Samsung ML-1440 and it's the biggest pain in the arse.

I don't use it on linux anymore, I took it to work.

I will also be buying a new laser - and I'm thinking HP 1200 or something..

----------

## hook

my next printer's going to be a HP ...HP all the way!

and DON'T ...i repeat: DON'T get a lexmark ...it's a bitch to install and maintain (ESPECIALLY in linux!!)

----------

## zhenlin

PS2 is...

A gaming console by Sony

A port for keyboards and mice

A technology from Adobe [Postscript 2]

----------

## pjp

RE: Lexmark

Unfortunately, I'm not willing to pay the price premium HP thinks their stuff is worth.  I'm leaning towards a Samsung.

----------

## seetru

hands down the best printer i've used in linux

the install is a no brainer (just start cupsd insert cd and click ok until it's finished)

toner cartridges are about $70.00 here and good for at least 3000 pages of normal printing = .02 cents per page or less

best buy i ever got at bestbuy ($150.00)

and that's my .02 cents worth

----------

## taskara

 *seetru wrote:*   

> ..just start cupsd insert cd and click ok until it's finished

 

what do you mean by that ? I have a 1440, and it seems to be a pain in the arse to get working.. (unless I set it up as a ML-1000)

----------

## acidreign

It might be worth your while picking up a cheap laser,

Seriously, i have an apple 12/640 laser printer, with ethernet adapter. payed $200.00 au.  Very nice .. done over 10,000 pages for me so far.  It seems to be working very well.

Very easy to setup in cups, its just a raw postscript printer, it works well, no faults.. telnet configuratoin even if you dont have an apple.

----------

## Slurp53

Epson photo 820

great quality, reasonably fast, $100

----------

## MattElmore

I have an old HP Laserjet 4 for sale if you want it. Will give it to you cheap but shipping would be a bitch. Send me a PM if interested. I'm in the states btw (yes, shipping, ouch   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## deviljelly

I suggest the IBM InfoPrint 4100, it'll get a bit cramped under your desk but it's got native linux drivers (oh yeah and it's a bit pricey at $1.3 million)

http://www.printers.ibm.com/R5PSC.NSF/Web/ip4100home

----------

## taskara

I'll take it! I'll take two!!

----------

## Gushy

Bit late into this thread, but I just bought a Kyocera FS-1010 after it won a best personal laser award in PC Pro (uk mag).

It's still doing it's initial warm-up so I haven't tried to set it up yet, but just looking on the cd I'm well impressed.... it comes with linux drivers.  :Smile: 

Two thumbs up for Kyocera!

----------

## butters

To revive this thread...

I'm actually looking for drivers for an IBM Infoprint 1145.  Not sure if its as pricy as the 4100, although neither are listed on linuxprinting.org.  This one would be cramped under a 5 foot high desk...

----------

## bollucks

HP Deskjet 5740 rocks. HP printing support is the best.

----------

## Headrush

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> I have a Samsung ML1210 laser that works perfectly and it's cheap. Samsung even has an official Linux driver for their laser printers.

 

Same here. Setup is a breeze, no need for outdated Linux driver from Samsung.

Toner refills are dirt cheap and require no modifications to cartridge.

----------

## gour

Hi!

In the past I was looking at Kyocera FS-1020D printer, but since I really don't need duplex printing, I'm thinking to spare some bucks buying the model FS-920. 

The other model I am thinking of is Samsung ML-2250 but with the PS3 option it costs the same as Kyocera.

Pls. don't recommend me any HP model  :Exclamation: 

Drum on my HP1100 died after 12K pages, and I'm not going to buy another one  :Mad: 

Any experiences on Gentoo  :Question: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

